# ESP STEF-T7 tele & B7 are now standard series guitars!!



## capoeiraesp (Feb 16, 2011)

Hope i'm the first here with this news.
The stef-7 Tele and b7 are new to the export series for 2011 and they're affordable!


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 16, 2011)

Why that inlay.. it would be awesome with a blank fretboard like the "Custom" B7's... oh well still looks nice.. but hey...


----------



## five_magics (Feb 17, 2011)

Sebastian said:


> Why that inlay.. it would be awesome with a blank fretboard like the "Custom" B7's... oh well still looks nice.. but hey...




I though exactly the same thing when I saw the SS B7.
Especialy with the ESP horizon headstock, it could have looked standard... I'm not really into deftones or Stephen Carpenter, I just want a 7 string ESP..
They could have just put the signature on the struss rod cache.
Anyways, that signature smack in the middle of the fretboard is a deal killer for me.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 17, 2011)

...affordable?

WAT?


----------



## jymellis (Feb 17, 2011)

i fookin love them both


----------



## capoeiraesp (Feb 17, 2011)

Just corrected it before u put up ya message. 
Meant to write tele or t7. Bit too excited when I heard the news. I say affordable because shane is the king of good deals on new ESPs down here.


----------



## Elijah (Feb 17, 2011)

I can't seem to find them on the website


----------



## capoeiraesp (Feb 17, 2011)

They're not officially released until musikmesse. 
You won't find them on the ESP USA website either.


----------



## daniboy (Feb 17, 2011)

Electric Sound Products


----------



## Saber_777 (Feb 17, 2011)

I cant click the thumbs up button enough!


----------



## adrock (Feb 17, 2011)

fuuuuuuuuck i want the t7 so fucking bad!!!! ahhh i love it!!!! gimme!!!!!


----------



## german7 (Feb 17, 2011)

OMFG! stef-7 its damm beautiful


----------



## darren (Feb 17, 2011)

What are the prices like on these? That T7 is awesome.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 17, 2011)

Am I going crazy or is there no Tele there?

If they make an LTD version of Stef's Tele I will sell my kidneys.


----------



## harvested (Feb 17, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> Am I going crazy or is there no Tele there?
> 
> If they make an LTD version of Stef's Tele I will sell my kidneys.



same here...I can't see the tele...only 2 shots of the standard....
and..may I ask...what's the difference between this ones and the 'the other' ones...apart for the logo on the headstock that says..esp horizon...
I can't see much of the difference...


----------



## five_magics (Feb 17, 2011)

harvested said:


> same here...I can't see the tele...only 2 shots of the standard....
> and..may I ask...what's the difference between this ones and the 'the other' ones...apart for the logo on the headstock that says..esp horizon...
> I can't see much of the difference...



the horrible signature inlay that's a deal killer for anyone who's not a fan of Deftones.


----------



## Miek (Feb 17, 2011)

It looks like the T7 only comes in black? I'm actually okay with black in this case.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Feb 17, 2011)

The ESP Japan website is refering to non-standard Stef sigs.
I'm not sure whether they're 'custom' or original series on there.


----------



## I Voyager (Feb 17, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> Am I going crazy or is there no Tele there?
> 
> If they make an LTD version of Stef's Tele I will sell my kidneys.


Or you could just sell your kidneys and buy the real ESP.


----------



## daniboy (Feb 17, 2011)

capoeiraesp said:


> The ESP Japan website is refering to non-standard Stef sigs.
> I'm not sure whether they're 'custom' or original series on there.



its esp export series. look at the top left corner of the linked page.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Feb 17, 2011)

I know that much, i'm just not certain whether it's custom shop made or original series. The one on the Japan website sells for $5k plus. 
The new std series is much cheaper.


----------



## darren (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## Guitarman700 (Feb 17, 2011)

darren said:


>


----------



## adrock (Feb 18, 2011)

darren said:


>


hahaha, i was just about to do the same thing. such a beautiful guitar, so much GAS for it...


----------



## daniboy (Feb 18, 2011)

capoeiraesp said:


> I know that much, i'm just not certain whether it's custom shop made or original series. The one on the Japan website sells for $5k plus.
> The new std series is much cheaper.



export series guitars are not custom shop made. export series are cheaper than their original (japan domestic market) series. 

its a tad confusing since there's a line of "original" series that are based on the japan domestic models that falls under the export series that are meant for the international market.

from my understanding, the original (japan only) series can be specially imported at premium prices. if the stef t7 is meant for the international market, it will fall under the export series and at a lesser price.

for example, my original (japan only) series vp-sl7 (viper baritone 7 bought in japan) is significantly pricier than the standard (export) series viper 7 from my local esp dealer. a friend of mine in melbourne bought a custom shop t7 at a bargain price of $4000+ aud after the original buyer who ordered the guitar backed out. 

not sure how they classify it in the usa. but since bmusic mentioned that it is an export model. i am sure it will not be a custom shop or original series.

hope that helped.


----------



## harvested (Feb 18, 2011)

daniboy said:


> export series guitars are not custom shop made. export series are cheaper than their original (japan domestic market) series.
> 
> its a tad confusing since there's a line of "original" series that are based on the japan domestic models that falls under the export series that are meant for the international market.
> 
> ...



i hope i got it right...so...these names ,original series and export..are only referring to the prices ..right??? an export series is cheaper than the one that you could buy from japan and ship it to your location...

damn this is confusing...

anyways... i love that Tele... Stef-T7


----------



## apexiwildchild (Feb 18, 2011)

i just watched deftones last monday live in malaysia..stef was awesome tho!but i didnt recalled he's using his t7..maybe i forgot perhaps?but, really want to see that thing in front of my eyes..haha!


----------



## astm (Feb 18, 2011)

the B7 wasn't a regular before? I thought it was so


----------



## daniboy (Feb 18, 2011)

harvested said:


> i hope i got it right...so...these names ,original series and export..are only referring to the prices ..right??? an export series is cheaper than the one that you could buy from japan and ship it to your location...



yes and no.

original series are meant for japan only while export series is for international distribution. the export series are cheaper than the original series. sometimes up to half the price of an original series equivalent. 

i spoke to the store manager of an esp direct shop in shibuya and this is what he told me. japanese usually keeps the best for themselves and export the rest. this is the same for esp guitars. the original series (japan domestic models) are made with better quality wood and quality control compared to the export series hence the price difference.

i did quizzed him if they are built in the same factory but he seemed a tad evasive or he really didn't know.

many of you knew about how some (if not all) of the edwards guitars were built in china but finished and set up in japan while having a "made-in-japan" tag?

your guess is as good as mine if this applies to the export series.

disclaimer: i am not stating that the esp export series are made out of japan but i would like to know if they are built in the same factory as the esp original series, japan domestic signature models and navigators.


----------



## five_magics (Feb 18, 2011)

daniboy said:


> yes and no.
> 
> original series are meant for japan only while export series is for international distribution. the export series are cheaper than the original series. sometimes up to half the price of an original series equivalent.
> 
> ...



The original series ESPs are built in the ESP custom shop.
Each orignial series guitar comes with a custom shop certificate..
So you'll ahve more attention to detail and higher grade materials than with the standard series equivalent. I imagine more of the crafting process is done by hand.


----------



## daniboy (Feb 18, 2011)

i owned two original series vp-sl7 (viper baritone 7) and no, there isn't a custom shop certificate included in both.

also, i was told by brett kingman (burgerman666 on youtube) that the esp custom shop consist of only two luthiers building custom orders and selected artistes' guitars. of course, i have no way of verifying. but if that is true, the custom shop won't have enough time to build all those original series guitars for sale in japan.


----------



## five_magics (Feb 18, 2011)

As for the B7, I don't see what's new except the inlay.
It was already produced as signature series (wich is standard series, not custion shop).

ESP Signature Series Stephen Carpenter-7/Deftones See Thru Green 7-String Electric Guitar

It was pretty hard to find though. Maybe they mean that they will be producing more of em.


----------



## five_magics (Feb 18, 2011)

daniboy said:


> i owned an original series vp-sl7 (viper baritone 7) and no, there isn't a custom shop certificate.



Did you buy it second hand? 
I know a friend who bought an original series horizon NT in japan (the one with the tunomatic bridge).
It comes with a CS certificate and the serial starts with "K" and not "SS".


Here is what the certificate looks like


----------



## setsuna7 (Feb 18, 2011)

apexiwildchild said:


> i just watched deftones last monday live in malaysia..stef was awesome tho!but i didnt recalled he's using his t7..maybe i forgot perhaps?but, really want to see that thing in front of my eyes..haha!



Yes he did,he uses it for songs from the self titled and,SNW,the other tele is in Drop C with extra high D,the green one in standard tuning with extra high E and is standard scale...


----------



## daniboy (Feb 18, 2011)

five_magics said:


> Did you buy it second hand?
> I know a friend who bought an original series horizon NT in japan (the one with the tunomatic bridge).
> It comes with a CS certificate and the serial starts with "K" and not "SS".
> 
> ...



it came with the certificate/warranty card but no esp custom shop stamp. can't remember the serial number as i've since sold both vp-sl7. first the backup followed by my main.


----------



## daniboy (Feb 18, 2011)

found some pics. iirc, the vintage white viper was stamped by the store manager when i bought it from the esp direct store in shibuya. the cherry red viper came with the warranty card already stamped but i bought it from big boss in ochanomizu. the serial number of the vintage white vp-sl7 starts with an s instead of k. and the mystery deepens...


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 18, 2011)

darren said:


>


----------



## five_magics (Feb 18, 2011)

does the midle pickup give similar tone to a neck pickup?


----------



## daniboy (Feb 18, 2011)

no experience with the t7 but the middle pickup on the b7 sounded different from one in the neck. i found it less boomy and round. you can cop a relatively close neck pickup tone with the tone knob only less boomy in the lows. 

personally, it is actually more useable in the middle. problem is, it gets in the way of my picking.

good thing about the t7 is that you can get custom pickguards made to hide the middle cavity with only the bridge pickup or rout the body for a neck pickup with a corresponding pickguard to match.


----------



## five_magics (Feb 18, 2011)

can't ESP release a 7 with a bridge pickup, a standard nut and an extended scale????


----------



## MTech (Feb 18, 2011)

THIS ISN'T NEW, THE STEF T7 HAS BEEN ON THAT SITE SINCE WAY BACK WHEN HE GOT HIS.

When people checked to see what it'd be to get one in the USA it was like $6000 some dollars. If it's a different one it looks EXACTLY the same...but more power to you cause I've wanted one since he first got his..... it'd be kind've surprising though because you'd think they'd put them both out (he has 8 string ones now too) unless they want to test waters with the T7...but technically they did that already in the non-USA markets anyway...


----------



## daniboy (Feb 18, 2011)

yes it isn't new. it was available as a custom order from the custom shop hence the $6000+ price tag. what is new is that it is now included in the export series. in other words, mass produced and available to mere mortals like you and me for significantly less moolah.


----------



## civic2 (Feb 18, 2011)

So no info on a price or date of availability?


----------



## mountainjam (Feb 18, 2011)

Kinda funny all the people complaining about the signature on a "signature" guitar


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 18, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> ...affordable?
> 
> WAT?


----------



## Burgs (Feb 20, 2011)

five_magics said:


> does the midle pickup give similar tone to a neck pickup?



Similar but not as deep. If you have a look at the video below you'll see/hear me flick to the middle position once or twice.


----------



## Maverick187 (Feb 21, 2011)

I dont know about bargain price anywhere else, but in AUS the T7 will be nearly $4k.......

Depending on what deal Shane would do through Bmusic, it would still be in the low $3k region id assume?


----------



## Burgs (Feb 21, 2011)

Maverick187 said:


> I dont know about bargain price anywhere else, but in AUS the T7 will be nearly $4k.......
> 
> Depending on what deal Shane would do through Bmusic, it would still be in the low $3k region id assume?



4K _would_ be a bargain. The Custom Shop in that video (above) had around 8K on it if I'm not mistaken. Yikes!


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Feb 21, 2011)

adrock said:


> hahaha, i was just about to do the same thing. such a beautiful guitar, so much GAS for it...



I sooooooo agree... Just when I thought I was done adding guitars to my collection... FUCK!!!



Maverick187 said:


> I dont know about bargain price anywhere else, but in AUS the T7 will be nearly $4k.......
> 
> Depending on what deal Shane would do through Bmusic, it would still be in the low $3k region id assume?





Burgs said:


> 4K _would_ be a bargain. The Custom Shop in that video (above) had around 8K on it if I'm not mistaken. Yikes!



So rough guessing that the T7 here in the US is still gonna be the same price as a normal ESP - at least $1500, maybe more because of what it is and where it's coming from... So it looks like I won't be adding this one after all to my collection. 

But sweet either way!!!


----------



## MTech (Feb 21, 2011)

Found the original thread when they put out the T7...... clear back in 2008
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/60213-esp-stef-t7-available-yes-tele.html







More Video.....


----------



## Maverick187 (Feb 21, 2011)

Burgs said:


> 4K _would_ be a bargain. The Custom Shop in that video (above) had around 8K on it if I'm not mistaken. Yikes!


 

Yeah it did, custom shops are always prohibitively dear though. I just cant justify spending that much money on a guitar, no matter how good or rare!! 

Regardless of whether it will be released as a standard series ESP or a signature ESP, its still gonna be in the thousands. A bargain compared to the custom shop example yes, but thats comparing 2 completely different things.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Apr 7, 2011)

oh yeah! Std series Stephen's!


----------



## spattergrind (Apr 7, 2011)

ESP standard means $1000+
not really affordable.
if they made an LTD version then hell ya.


----------



## leonardo7 (Apr 7, 2011)

spattergrind said:


> ESP standard means $1000+
> not really affordable.
> if they made an LTD version then hell ya.




I get your point but Id bet they are gonna be more like more like $1800+


----------



## apiss (Apr 7, 2011)

spattergrind said:


> ESP standard means $1000+
> not really affordable.
> if they made an LTD version then hell ya.



+1231467883643248743216

I'd buy 2. Even if they'd use passive pickups and plastic binding, and in 25.5" scale. I can't play extended scale anyways.


----------



## Jontain (Apr 7, 2011)

LTD Version without that signiture inlay, yes please

Tele is also very nice.


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 7, 2011)

capoeiraesp said:


> oh yeah! Std series Stephen's!


would have loved the white one much more, but still...i want one!


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 7, 2011)

They need a Pink and Purple Camo version


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Apr 7, 2011)

spattergrind said:


> ESP standard means $1000+
> not really affordable.
> if they made an LTD version then hell ya.





leonardo7 said:


> I get your point but Id bet they are gonna be more like more like $1800+



Yep, if it only stays as an actual ESP, then AT LEAST $1500... We all can only hope for an LTD of that T7... Not that having the ESP one wouldn't be sweet as hell -which it would... But not a lot of us can afford that kinda cash on a guitar in this economy now... 

Am soooooo keeping fingers crossed for an LTD of it...



shitsøn;2421612 said:


> would have loved the white one much more, but still...i want one!



The white one looks cool too, but I think the black one is much sharper looking.



mikernaut said:


> They need a Pink and Purple Camo version



As the comedian Gabriel Iglesias - aka "Fluffy" would say: "OH HELL NO!!!" Now maybe if they did some of the other colors like the metallic blue, yellow or magenta like his 7-strings, that'd be cool as all hell!!!

DAMN IT ESP, WHY AREN'T YOU GUYS MAKING THESE GUITARS HERE FOR US WHO LIVE IN THE US??? WHY DO ALL THE OVERSEAS COUNTRIES GET ALL THE GOOD AND COOL MODELS THAT WE DON'T??? THAT'S BOGUS!!! MORE 7'S, AND MORE COLORS BESIDES BLACK!!!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Apr 7, 2011)

noice!


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 7, 2011)

I really hope the T-7 is available in the US market as an "ESP" not just LTD. As an ESP dealer and Tele fan I'd be obligated to order one for myself in a heartbeat! Hopefully if it is its reasonable priced (~$2000-2500 instead of ~$3500 like the B7).


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 8, 2011)

LOL ESP and reasonable pricing ? not likely. 

It such a shame that all the SRC sigs are all black these days. Bring back the white, baby blue, seethru green. Then how about "Dorothy", (his red sparkle) and that neon-ish hi lighter yellow. I am kinda biased towards the pink and purple camo though  and I do think that would look sweet on the T7. But ofcourse it's too wild for most consumers so we'll never see it.


----------



## adrock (Apr 8, 2011)

mikernaut said:


> LOL ESP and reasonable pricing ? not likely.
> 
> It such a shame that all the SRC sigs are all black these days. Bring back the white, baby blue, seethru green. Then how about "Dorothy", (his red sparkle) and that neon-ish hi lighter yellow. I am kinda biased towards the pink and purple camo though  and I do think that would look sweet on the T7. But ofcourse it's too wild for most consumers so we'll never see it.



a T7 in baby blue would make my fucking life. i'd sell a whole LOTTA shit to get my grubby hands on one...


----------



## zeaoth (Apr 8, 2011)

I always hated the p/u placement in these. Tried the 8 once at a Sam Ash, really made me dislike an 8 string, that is until I tried the RG2228.


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 8, 2011)

While the pup placement looks kinda cool, I don't really find the middle hum to be very useful. I'd rather just have it in the neck position. I rarely use the middle one on my 2 SRC's , and just stick to the bridge one.


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Apr 8, 2011)

mikernaut said:


> LOL ESP and reasonable pricing ? not likely.
> 
> It such a shame that all the SRC sigs are all black these days. Bring back the white, baby blue, seethru green. Then how about "Dorothy", (his red sparkle) and that neon-ish hi lighter yellow. I am kinda biased towards the pink and purple camo though  and I do think that would look sweet on the T7. But ofcourse it's too wild for most consumers so we'll never see it.



I totally agree whole-heartedly with you on this... Black is getting really fucking boring on some of these guitars that should be other colors like what's being shown with who owns them - like the red sparkle, that hi-lighter yellow sparkle, white, see-thru green and the baby blue especially!!!



adrock said:


> a T7 in baby blue would make my fucking life. i'd sell a whole LOTTA shit to get my grubby hands on one...



Even something like the red sparkle, purple sparkle, or silver on it would look dope as fuck... I'm itching worse than a crackhead to get a black T7. But something like a baby blue one (the NEW baby blue, not the older lighter blue...) would just be blowing a nut. However, I also think that the black and the white for the T7 help keep it a traditional-looking guitar... The other colors would be good for the T7, but I think it'd be more at-home on the B7/8, and the LTD SC-607/8... And they should also bring back the non-revo head for the 7 too - there's too many ESP 7's with the revo head and not enough with the non-revo head...

I can see it now, the pandemonium that's going to erupt if they ever release these here in the US both as a normal ESP, and even more so as an LTD...


----------



## sell2792 (Apr 26, 2011)

It would be awesome if ESP/LTD made these things in natural again, or even the see thru green or blue he has. I'd love to have one of those!


----------



## jl-austin (Apr 26, 2011)

You can special order "standard series" ESP guitars in colors other than black. It cost a little more, and there is a wait time, but it is not like you HAVE to settle with black.


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Apr 27, 2011)

jl-austin said:


> You can special order "standard series" ESP guitars in colors other than black. It cost a little more, and there is a wait time, but it is not like you HAVE to settle with black.



Maybe so, but it's still OVER $2K of a price tag as it is, and just for a different color ESP will more than likely have an upcharge of at least $500 -$1000 depending on color. If I'm gonna spend that much for a guitar, I'll have it made from the Custom Shop and get exactly what I want for the $5K i'd be spending.

As for the Stef T-7, I'd be perfectly content with the Metallic black as they've been showing it. But other colors would be well needed and way too long overdue not only on these, but all the 7's and 8's by ESP or otherwise.


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Apr 27, 2011)

i like ESP's a lot but THAT much for japanese? you can buy a J.Custom for the same price or less. and its a j. fucking custom!! haha


----------



## sell2792 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thats what I'm sayin'. More production model colors. The old green ones were hot, and the blue one he has is fuckin' sexy.


----------



## Musza (Apr 28, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> It would be awesome if ESP/LTD made these things in natural again, or even the see thru green or blue he has. I'd love to have one of those!



Look here man:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/154746-incoming-ngd-telecaster-7-kiwi.html#post2439486


----------



## sell2792 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thats awesome, but I meant like the standard SC607/8 and B's.


----------



## Musza (Apr 28, 2011)

Yup, the green one was hot but the sunburst is a fuckin' win! I didn't really like the natural look of this guitar but it's just my opinion.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 28, 2011)

I like it a lot  

Time to start saving. Oh and i wish theyd make those eternal descent guitars in 7 string models or even 8 thatd be brutal i love the art style


----------



## Musza (May 12, 2011)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/157537-ngd-kiwicaster-7-a-2.html


----------



## Kamikaze7 (May 12, 2011)

Say, by chance has anyone actually gotten a price on the Export series T7 in the US yet??? I've called an ESP dealer near me to find out and am expecting the call back either today or tomorrow with a price... I'll post as soon as I jear how much.

If anyone else gets the price tag for that sexy bitch before I do, please post so we all know how much to start saving to get one!!!

And BTW, I caught the Deftones show last night, and was EPIC! Stef used his new white 8, his black B8, both the black & white T7's, the see-thru green & the new blue sparkle B7's without the revo'd heads. 2 hour set, and played thru a ton of the stuff. But I must say seeing the T7's and the STG and blue sparkle B7's in person and less than 5 feet away, they are absolutely amazing and yet another reason why ESP needs to make other colors for these amazing guitars...


----------

